# OR / WA Portland OR / Vancouver WA game needs solid players



## gigz (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey all. Just throwing a note out seeing if there's anyone in need of a game in the Vancouver WA, Portland OR area. Our group has had a few people leave over the last year and we would like to fill the empty seats to the point where games are no longer being cancelled when someone is unable to show. 

We currently have 4 serious members (well, serious attendance anyway) and a 5th that is there fairly often but has other commitments at certain times of the year. We are all in our middlin' years, with no outside issues to impede our friendships or our game (i.e. no psycho ex-spouses that are hunting us, no dungeons in our basements, etc...) and are looking for similar people in similar situations.

We game on Friday nights in Vancouver WA from around 7 until 11 or 12. We currently have 3 members who alternate as DM, but none of us mind handing the chair over, so to speak, if any dedicated DM is looking for victims. We usually play a mixture of D&D 3.x and AU, but have been known to dabble in Star Wars and D20 Modern on occasion.

If anyone is interested or wants more information, please drop me a line or reply to this thread.

gigz,
lordgigz@yahoo.com


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 13, 2005)

*Have books will travel*

Milwaukie/Clackamas Area.  I'm Middlin' years myself.  My group is getting a little flaky, looking to see if there's something better out there.  I generally play 3.x, but I'm really interested in playing some d20 Modern.  Not so much with the Star Wars.  I don't own AU, but I'm willing to pick that up as well.  I'm a Player only.  I've DM'd and it's not pretty.  Damn Railroads only go where the tracks lead...  bah.

Where abouts in the 'Coov?


----------



## gigz (Mar 14, 2005)

We generally play at my place on Mill Plain (fairly close to I-5). We don't play modern often, it's my campaign and we only play it when there's not enough people to play one of the normal campaigns. 

Any particular reason for the Star Wars dislike? We won't force anyone to play something they don't want to, but we also won't stop our campaign for one person. We currently alternate from one week to the next (next up is SW, as a matter of fact).


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 15, 2005)

*Not a dislike...*

I shouldn't say that... I've never played SW, I guess if it was the right campaign I could get into it.  I'm very interested in modern and 3.x though.


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 16, 2005)

I sent an email to your Yahoo account if you'd like to chat about game.


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## Rabelais (Apr 9, 2005)

*bump*

Ahh well.


----------

